# Uber car interior



## Roger3654 (Feb 4, 2017)

I've started Uber for a few weeks.







 I found most customers are quite picky in terms of the car interior look, feel etc. It's quite hard to maintain it to perfect everyday though. Is that the same case for you guys?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I think it's enough to shake out the floor mats regularly and to have a cloth to wipe away any dust and grime. Vacuum thoroughly once a week. Check in particular for hair on the seat (and ceiling) because passengers don't like encountering this.

Also check carefully the seatbelt receivers in the back seat. Unbeknown to me, some of my passengers were using the recesses there as a small rubbish bin and one had stuck their used gum on the seatbelt receiver. I just hope no other passengers touched or noticed it before I saw it.

It then occurred to me that if someone can leave mint wrappers and so on in that kind of place, someone else might leave a syringe needle there. I've been hpervigilant ever since.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

yu be ok,put some cheap seat covers and get periodic carpert/upholestry smellies,give the cob webbs a good shake/dusting


----------



## Roger3654 (Feb 4, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> I think it's enough to shake out the floor mats regularly and to have a cloth to wipe away any dust and grime. Vacuum thoroughly once a week. Check in particular for hair on the seat (and ceiling) because passengers don't like encountering this.
> 
> Also check carefully the seatbelt receivers in the back seat. Unbeknown to me, some of my passengers were using the recesses there as a small rubbish bin and one had stuck their used gum on the seatbelt receiver. I just hope no other passengers touched or noticed it before I saw it.
> 
> It then occurred to me that if someone can leave mint wrappers and so on in that kind of place, someone else might leave a syringe needle there. I've been hpervigilant ever since.


Thanks Jack. The issue is sometimes people left stuff at the back seats but you don't notice before other customers.


----------



## Roger3654 (Feb 4, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> yu be ok,put some cheap seat covers and get periodic carpert/upholestry smellies,give the cob webbs a good shake/dusting


seat covers are quite expensive though..and most of them don't look too good to be honest


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Roger3654 said:


> Thanks Jack. The issue is sometimes people left stuff at the back seats but you don't notice before other customers.


Yes, we need to be constantly checking the back seat after passengers for lost items or anything that might make the experience unpleasant or dangerous for the next passenger.

One time, I found the back seat covered in dirt that had spilt from a pot a passenger was holding. Luckily, I noticed before accepting the next ride request. Earlier that evening, I had had women in expensive ball gowns sitting on the same seat.


----------



## Roger3654 (Feb 4, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Yes, we need to be constantly checking the back seat after passengers for lost items or anything that might make the experience unpleasant or dangerous for the next passenger.
> 
> One time, I found the back seat covered in dirt that had spilt from a pot a passenger was holding. Luckily, I noticed before accepting the next ride request. Earlier that evening, I had had women in expensive ball gowns sitting on the same seat.


yea. agree! it's just people have high expectation from Uber than taxi although it is in fact cheaper....


----------



## dcc. (Jul 25, 2016)

Roger3654 said:


> seat covers are quite expensive though..and most of them don't look too good to be honest


Scotchgard is your friend if you have fabric seats. Just do two good, even, light applications. 
Seat covers are really only for protecting your own car, I've never had a pax care about lack of seat covers.


----------



## Jae Lee (Mar 20, 2016)

I keep my car in show room condition and its a 2012 car but pax always say " is a new car? it smells like a new car" all the time and it doesnt take alot to keep it that way. 
I got a lot of 5 stars just by that. too easy!

PS. I got 2 bubs as well


----------



## chuckllehead (Feb 9, 2017)

Jae Lee said:


> I keep my car in show room condition and its a 2012 car but pax always say " is a new car? it smells like a new car" all the time and it doesnt take alot to keep it that way.
> I got a lot of 5 stars just by that. too easy!
> 
> PS. I got 2 bubs as well


How do you keep it clean? Do you clean it yourself or professional cleaning? Just wondering in terms of cost. I try to keep mine in similar condition and do a fair a bit of the cleaning myself to keep cost down but it still cuts into your profit I find.


----------



## Jae Lee (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes all at home, wash, vacuum, wipe, leather conditioning everything.,,
Most important thing is to have a strict consecutive schedule, so I would carry a wet tissue in my glove box and every third day or so I would just wipe anywhere in the car. So before you go work or after work just 5 mins is all it takes to wipe them.
Bit of effort but not huge.


----------



## Wabbit-169 (Dec 22, 2016)

I use a battery powered Dyson Vacuum every morning.... probably takes 5 minutes, and then a quick wipe down plus the windows before venturing out. 

I'm amazed how much hair can accumulate in oned day!


----------



## KawanaPete (Oct 25, 2015)

I use a battery powered Dyson Vacuum every morning.... probably takes 5 minutes, and then a quick wipe down plus the windows before venturing out.

Wabbit Do you have the V6 or V8 dyson?


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

Rubber floor mats come on sale at car places on special for $40 - They are soo much better than carpet... Especially saved me from vomit and spilt beer... Just saying. 
Customer looks like vomiting - put a garbage bag over their head... It helps... No seriously it helps.


----------



## tna (Jul 16, 2017)

KawanaPete said:


> I use a battery powered Dyson Vacuum every morning.... probably takes 5 minutes, and then a quick wipe down plus the windows before venturing out.
> 
> Wabbit Do you have the V6 or V8 dyson?


I do the same as you with DC45, which I bought it for $200 several years ago. Recently replaced the battery by myself.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Wayne01 said:


> Rubber floor mats come on sale at car places on special for $40 - They are soo much better than carpet... Especially saved me from vomit and spilt beer... Just saying.
> Customer looks like vomiting - put a garbage bag over their head... It helps... No seriously it helps.


I use rubber mats designed for household use that cost $5 at BigW. They do the job very well.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

dcc. said:


> Scotchgard is your friend if you have fabric seats. Just do two good, even, light applications.
> Seat covers are really only for protecting your own car, I've never had a pax care about lack of seat covers.


I will vouch for this. 

Once my Scottish brother-in-law - Jimmy was staying at my place, and when we get together there seems to be a tendency to perhaps drink a little more than we should. Actually, that is only partially true; as if I am totally honest, it happens all the time, but perhaps more so with a Scottish brother-in-law in the mix.
Anyhow, things got a bit raucous and Jimmy proceeded to make a mess of himself and the carpet.

Now, I would hate for this message to create any acrimony or hostility within the family circle. Apparently, I was involved in (accused of) a similar incident and others, in Edinburgh - when visiting Jimmy's family there. I must say that trip is all a bit of a blur, but I do have very fond memories of Jim's sister-in-law, amazingly named Sheila. There is always a bit of an awkward silence whenever this event in the family history is remembered. Perhaps the less said, the better. 

Anyway, back to the point. After your Scottish brother-in law has made a mess of himself and your carpet, it is always a really nice feeling later to be able to look your Sis squarely in the eye and say "Nah, don't worry about it. It was Scotchgarded".


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I will vouch for this.
> 
> Once my Scottish brother-in-law - Jimmy was staying at my place, and when we get together there seems to be a tendency to perhaps drink a little more than we should. Actually, that is only partially true; as if I am totally honest, it happens all the time, but perhaps more so with a Scottish brother-in-law in the mix.
> Anyhow, things got a bit raucous and Jimmy proceeded to make a mess of himself and the carpet.
> ...


Haha very funny lol


----------

